# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کلاس نکته و تست رایگان مجازی ریاضیات تجربی

## Heisenberg1997

سلام
دوستان عزیز دیدم اینروزا که مدارس و اموزش ها غیر فعاله و بخشی از دانش اموزان و داوطلبین کنکور بدون اموزش موندن،تصمیم گرفتم در درس ریاضی فیلم های آموزشی برای کنکور  بسازم و دراینستاگرام با بچه ها به اشتراک بذارم.
نه هزینه ای داره نه چیزی و صرفا جهت کمک به شماست.
آیدی اینستا:Tajrobi_math

----------


## Heisenberg1997

up

----------

